# Hurst Dual Gate Shifter...is it a rare option?



## joef8388 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello - I am new to the GTO community. I've recently purchased a 1968 GTO. I have been trying to determine how rare of an option the Hurst his and her shifter was and what years this was an option for the GTO. Just looking to learn here, thank you!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome !
fairly sure EVERY 3 speed th 400 console shift GTO in 67 (one style) w chrome console top plate screws down on top
of the console
and 68 (new console style, padded) all had Hurst Dual gates top plate CLIPS and no visable screws
dropped in 69 in the GTO and of course the OLDS still used the dual gate into the 70's.totally different also
with 3 or 4 design changes in the OLDS
yours has tinted windows I see,,, ac car ? 
your endura looks to line up nice


----------



## joef8388 (Feb 25, 2020)

O wow so only two years with the dual gate shifter in the GTO. 

No tinted windows, unfortunately in NYS it is now illegal. The car does have factory A/C. All matching numbers but the original color was red.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yes,,, 66 was a 2 speed ....69 went to a push away ratcheting style shifter ...

oh..... it has factory tint ... look at the corner of the door glass ... it will say SOFT RAY
99 percent of ac cars had the blue windows.......
solar red eh ? black red or parchment inside ?


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Ya I knew that was factory tint. I spot that first thing a mile away. Mine came with it without being an AC car. I feel lucky that box was checked. O sorry though no help here on the his & hers.. I always thought that early one with the lockout key for the girlfriend was so cool though. Nice looking 68 by the way...always my favorite 2nd gen..

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

joef8388 said:


> O wow so only two years with the dual gate shifter in the GTO.
> 
> No tinted windows, unfortunately in NYS it is now illegal. The car does have factory A/C. All matching numbers but the original color was red.


Yep, so not a rare option, a standard option on any TH-400 console mounted car. Rare would be a column shift, but in this case, rare does not mean an increase in value because it is not a desireable option.


----------



## joef8388 (Feb 25, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> yes,,, 66 was a 2 speed ....69 went to a push away ratcheting style shifter ...
> 
> oh..... it has factory tint ... look at the corner of the door glass ... it will say SOFT RAY
> 99 percent of ac cars had the blue windows.......
> solar red eh ? black red or parchment inside ?


I’ll have to check my window, I didn’t realize that. Thanks for the knowledge.
Yes, solar red.


----------

